# Adult party game ideas



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

Last year I copied someones idea on here and had a Horror Movie Trivia Scavenger Hunt at my Halloween party. I had decorations throughout my house that represented horror movies. Everyone went through the house at their leisure and wrote down the name of the movie the prop represented. It was a huge success! Thanks to whoever posted that idea!! I want to do something again this year but obviously not the same thing. Does anyone have ideas kinda like this they can share? I dont want to do anything that will need everyone to stop socializing and go to one room like minute to win it games. My guests prefer games they can play on an individual basis and at their leisure. Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

Last year we took inspiration from an Escape Room that we had went to where the point of the game was to find out the full name of a ghost who's spirit
was trapped inside the house. If you could figure out her full name in the correct order then we made a "gift casket" filled with goodies for the winner. Clues
were dispersed throughout the house, mixed in with the decorations and was pretty interactive but still allowed the guests to mingle and socialize. It actually 
turned out to be a really neat way to highlight some of the detailed decorations for our party that we felt guests could sometimes miss.


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

Thanks Kenneth. This sounds like the kind of thing I was wanting. Can you give me some examples of what you did? Thanks again.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

Yeah, so for example our theme was a gothic graveyard and the yard was set up as the cemetery and the inside of the house set up as a funeral parlor, embalming room, and mausoleum. Our ghost's name was Olivia Jane Smith. Clues were set up in each of the main rooms so in the embalming room we had printed Victorian era post mortem portraits and had a bunch of them scattered around on the table with various other things like embalming guides, funeral service receipts, etc. Some the pictures were numbered with a word on the back of each, if you put them in order then it said "The last friend to call." From that clue it took you to the funeral parlor where we had a guest book set up with the words "friends who called" on it (side note we actually purchased a vintage used guestbook off eBay so the names that were in it were from an actual funeral). The last name in the book was "Jane"
The second clue was in our memorial area where we had ghoulish pictures of people with gothic candelabras and led candles lit everywhere. I had turned some vases I found at goodwill into urns by painting them black and fashioning a lid to go on top. I then painted the phrase "Ashes to ashes, dust to dust, our dearest Olivia rots beneath Earth's crust." The urns were all facing backwards so the guests had to do some digging and actually move and touch some of the props in order to find clues(please note these were cheap props that we weren't concerned about being broke or messed with.)
The next clue was outside on the front porch which was our mausoleum area and I had created a mausoleum wall that housed the names of all our guests on them. We used a fluorescent paint to number the letters from random names so when you used the black light we provided for the area you would get an orange "1" above a letter and then a "2" for the next letter, etc. Once you found them all and placed them in order it spelled out "Smith."

And then from that point it was just putting them in the right order and finding either myself or one of the other hosts to shout out the name and release the ghost from her eternal torment. The gift casket included Halloween themed treats, a small decor piece we bought from target, a Halloween mug, candle, and a gift card to Starbucks. Like I said it went over really well, we actually had two guests team up together to solve it so they split the gift casket between them. We tend to be really detail oriented so some years it can be a little disappointing that people miss some of that so this was a great incentive to get up and close with the props.


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

Okay. I get the jest. That sounds awesome. I may try that one... Thank you.


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

That does sound awesome ... I am going to try this for my party this year ... a bit of a variation but I really like this idea!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Kenneth said:


> Yeah, so for example our theme was a gothic graveyard and the yard was set up as the cemetery and the inside of the house set up as a funeral parlor, embalming room, and mausoleum. Our ghost's name was Olivia Jane Smith. Clues were set up in each of the main rooms so in the embalming room we had printed Victorian era post mortem portraits and had a bunch of them scattered around on the table with various other things like embalming guides, funeral service receipts, etc. Some the pictures were numbered with a word on the back of each, if you put them in order then it said "The last friend to call." From that clue it took you to the funeral parlor where we had a guest book set up with the words "friends who called" on it (side note we actually purchased a vintage used guestbook off eBay so the names that were in it were from an actual funeral). The last name in the book was "Jane"
> The second clue was in our memorial area where we had ghoulish pictures of people with gothic candelabras and led candles lit everywhere. I had turned some vases I found at goodwill into urns by painting them black and fashioning a lid to go on top. I then painted the phrase "Ashes to ashes, dust to dust, our dearest Olivia rots beneath Earth's crust." The urns were all facing backwards so the guests had to do some digging and actually move and touch some of the props in order to find clues(please note these were cheap props that we weren't concerned about being broke or messed with.)
> The next clue was outside on the front porch which was our mausoleum area and I had created a mausoleum wall that housed the names of all our guests on them. We used a fluorescent paint to number the letters from random names so when you used the black light we provided for the area you would get an orange "1" above a letter and then a "2" for the next letter, etc. Once you found them all and placed them in order it spelled out "Smith."
> 
> And then from that point it was just putting them in the right order and finding either myself or one of the other hosts to shout out the name and release the ghost from her eternal torment. The gift casket included Halloween themed treats, a small decor piece we bought from target, a Halloween mug, candle, and a gift card to Starbucks. Like I said it went over really well, we actually had two guests team up together to solve it so they split the gift casket between them. We tend to be really detail oriented so some years it can be a little disappointing that people miss some of that so this was a great incentive to get up and close with the props.


How many guests did you have? I would love to do this but feel it might be chaotic.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

matrixmom said:


> How many guests did you have? I would love to do this but feel it might be chaotic.



We had about 60-70 people but not all of them participated in the game. It was very chill...there was no time limit or anything so guests would just peruse through things while they were getting food, walking through the house, heading outside, etc.


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Some ideas that I had for games:

Halloween/horror Family Feud;

Same rules of the original show apply. Same number of players per team. Each team picks a Halloween name. You could have different categories. After the game, the winning team gets a prize.

Scariest story;

Have your guests sit in a circle, on your largest room, or back yard. Each person tells a story. The best, or scariest wins.

You can also go the classic route and have one of those feeling games. Also, look up Discovery Bay Spooky Tales.


----------



## therodster14 (Jun 7, 2017)

Last year I had a scavenger hunt/haunted trail. Each group had a list of spooky items to find. Five us were in the woods scaring people as they hunted items. It was a great success. Both the hunters and the spookers had a blast. I am considering how to tweak it a bit this year. Maybe clues instead of items.


----------



## Kwll2112 (Sep 14, 2016)

Kenneth said:


> Yeah, so for example our theme was a gothic graveyard and the yard was set up as the cemetery and the inside of the house set up as a funeral parlor, embalming room, and mausoleum. Our ghost's name was Olivia Jane Smith...
> 
> ...We tend to be really detail oriented so some years it can be a little disappointing that people miss some of that so this was a great incentive to get up and close with the props.


We're the same. We have a lot of layers and details to our set up and feel many people miss stuff. I like your idea, as I think it sounds fun and a good way for people to "engage" in the decor details. Thanks!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Kenneth - this sounds incredible!! So grateful and generous of you to be willing to share the details of this game. I am definitely saving this wonderful concept for my next party (we do them every two years and this is an off year so I can start building/planning). This is such a well thought out and executed concept. You have reinvigorated my Halloween spirit. Would love to see pictures if you are willing---looks like your link is broken.

Tvling - we have tried many things over the years including the scavenger hunt through the house (gets people to go and interact or see areas they would not have otherwise). Last year we did decorate the whole garage as a haunted corn field and played a bunch of minute to win it games which were a hit but certainly have the drawback you were talking about of making everyone stop and gather for it. For the size of our party it worked for last year but in previous years when we had bigger turnout we played the "killer" game that is posted many times on the forum (mystery killer lose at the party and every hour we would post who had been "killed" on a list (people could check if they had not realized already). (Our killer would secretly place a sticker on them somewhere). Trick was to figure out who it was before you were killed. However the first game that we always play which is a hit and requested year after year is a variation of 20 Questions. We print a bunch of name tags with various Halloween movie villains (ie Michael Myers) or real serial killers (ie Lizzy Borden). The nametag is placed on the back of anyone that wants to play and you have to ask questions about yourself to those around you to figure out who are (ie am I a woman, am I alive, am I real etc.) You can place restrictions on what type of questions can be asked or none at all. We don't limit how many questions you can ask. Once you get who you are you can ask for another one. After an hour or whatever time you choose whoever has the most wins the prize. Its usually low key but gets people talking to each other who did not necessarily know each other prior to the party. Great ice breaker and gives people a topic....often someone has not seen a movie or heard of a character and people can enthuse about their favorites etc.





Kenneth said:


> Last year we took inspiration from an Escape Room that we had went to where the point of the game was to find out the full name of a ghost who's spirit
> was trapped inside the house. If you could figure out her full name in the correct order then we made a "gift casket" filled with goodies for the winner. Clues
> were dispersed throughout the house, mixed in with the decorations and was pretty interactive but still allowed the guests to mingle and socialize. It actually
> turned out to be a really neat way to highlight some of the detailed decorations for our party that we felt guests could sometimes miss.


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

Kenneth thats a good idea. We are already planning to do an actual escape room in the basement but they will be more along the lines of figuring out puzzles to find combinations to locks until the guest gets the key that unlocks the door. However, i could do something like your saying in the rest of the house. Thanks for the great idea!


----------

